
The US Military Is Creating the Future of Employee Monitoring - gscott
https://www.defenseone.com/technology/2019/03/us-military-creating-future-employee-monitoring/155824/?oref=d-river
======
neilv
People who serve in the US military, or in jobs requiring DoD security
clearance, already (and perhaps ironically) give up substantial US basic
rights and privacy. The article sounds like this burden might be worsening.

We can appreciate those who sacrifice their rights for this reason, but that
sacrifice can be a lot of ask of them, and of additional people who could also
contribute. (Though, if we've been around some of the most selfish industry
behavior too much lately, it might be hard to believe/remember that many
people in other circles are motivated to serve by some kind of genuine
altruism or sense of duty. But they exist.)

Personally, increasing burdens of invasiveness, including pressure to get
clearance, are part of the reason that I decided to move back to non-
government-related work. Though it's difficult to find dotcoms lately that
give a warm-fuzzy sense of positive contribution that I got from a modest
consulting role in public sector.

------
cr0sh
Does this employee monitoring extend to -all- employees, or only to -some-?

Unless the employees being monitored include everybody, from Board members and
C-level, all the way down to the janitor, and in some manner that information
is open to all as well, then this is just more window dressing that'll be use
to further stratify the workplace, allowing some to reap benefits of power at
the expense of the majority.

But who am I kidding? I've yet to see an instance of a CEO being fired for
failing a drug test...

